# Mucha pibe luciendo palmito?



## sabrinita85

*"mucha pibe luciendo palmnito?"
*Mi hanno scritto questa frase in un'e-mail ma non riesco a capirne il significato... 
Inoltre credo che contenga anche degli errori.
Qualcuno così gentile da tradurmela?
Grazie


----------



## betulina

Ciao Sabrina!

Non so tradurla ma ti posso spiegare cosa vuol dire. 

*"mucha pibe luciendo palmito?"* _Pibe_ es "chica", _palmito_ es "tipo", "cuerpo", "figura", algo así. "Lucir palmito" es como enseñar la figura, el tipo.

Significa que si (entiendo que es una pregunta) hay/había muchas chicas que se dedicasen a mostrar su tipo, ya sea en la playa en bikini, en la discoteca con minifaldas y tops ajustados, etc. 

A grandes rasgos es eso. Quizás alguien lo puede explicar mejor!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah muchas gracias Betu 
Sí, en efecto se refería a mis vacaciones...


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Ese email lo debe haber escrito alguien de Argentina.
Es: ¿Hay muchas pibas (chicas, muchachas) luciendo el palmito (culito)?
La explicación de betulina está muy bien.

pibe = chico, muchacho

Saludos.


----------



## betulina

araceli said:
			
		

> Ese email lo debe haber escrito alguien de Argentina.
> 
> pibe = chico, muchacho



Sí, es verdad, yo relaciono _pibe_ con Argentina, pero últimamente ya se oye mucho por aquí. Modas, supongo.


----------



## araceli

Sí, debe ser debido a la "invasión" argentina...


----------



## david79

¡¡¡Hola a todos!!!

Desde mi adolescencia se oye mucho en Madrid "pibe" o "piba". Lo que me extraña es que pusiera "mucha pibe" en lugar de "mucha piba". Por otra parte, para mí, "lucir palmito" no es sino "lucir tipo", "lucir silueta". Ninguna parte del cuerpo en particular.


----------



## david79

El DRAE deja claro lo que significa "palmito" en este contexto. Se refiere más, claro, al "talle esbelto" que a la "cara".

palmito2

(Del dim. de palmo)

1. m. coloq. Cara de mujer.

2. m. coloq. Talle esbelto de la mujer.


----------



## araceli

Rectificación: Creo que me confundí: dije palmito en vez de "pavito" (culito), espero no equivocarme de vuelta...  
Saludos.


----------



## Notgetinpalojondo

Pibe y piba son palabras más antigüas que Matusalén en España...otra cosa es ¿qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina?.

Pive, pivello, está registrado en documentos de Lombardía en Italia, también en catalán y en portugués...¿de dónde tomo el español esta palabra? Es un préstamo lumfardista.. ?


Y llendo más allá y rizando más el rizo...¿si viene de Italia su uso extendido, podrían los hablantes lombardos del siglo XVI haber cogido el léxico de pivello del léxico catalano-aragonés pevet? 


Bueno sea como sea...pibe/piba...es rioplantense por la intensidad de la pronunciación y por su más que frecuente uso...jeje aun cuando no lo fuera por origen geográfico...

¿Las vueltas que da al mundo una sola palabra, no creen?


----------



## argentinodebsas

Como argentino, la frase no me parece para nada argentina. Realmente no tengo la menor idea de qué significa "lucir palmito" y la palabra pibe está mal utilizada porque el femenino es _piba._


----------



## MOMO2

betulina said:


> Sí, es verdad, yo relaciono _pibe_ con Argentina, pero últimamente ya se oye mucho por aquí. Modas, supongo.


 
Modas o recuerdos ... de Maradona, que llamaban "el pibe de oro". ¿Os acordais?
Momos


----------



## Neuromante

No, que va.
Lo de "pibe" se usa en todas partes desde antes de que Maradona naciera. No es para nada un argentinismo, quizás en otros lugares se use junto a otras opciones y quede más difuminado, además de que los argentinos recalcan mucho la palabra, claro.


----------



## antonioLR

Notgetinpalojondo said:


> Pibe y piba son palabras más antig*u*as que Matusalén en España...otra cosa es ¿qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina?.
> 
> Pive, pivello, está registrado en documentos de Lombardía en Italia, también en catalán y en portugués...¿de dónde tom*ó* el español esta palabra? *¿ *Es un préstamo lumfardista.. ?
> 
> 
> Y *y*endo más allá y rizando más el rizo...¿si viene de Italia su uso extendido, podrían los hablantes lombardos del siglo XVI haber cogido el léxico de pivello del léxico catalano-aragonés pevet?
> 
> 
> Bueno sea como sea...pibe/piba...es rioplantense por la intensidad de la pronunciación y por su más que frecuente uso...jeje aun cuando no lo fuera por origen geográfico...
> 
> Las vueltas que da al mundo una sola palabra, *¿*no creen?


 

Perdona que corrija los errores, N., pero como hay mucha gente que aprende un idioma leyendo lo que escribimos, les podríamos inducir a equivocarse sin querer.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Per restare all'italiano il termine *piva* (f) deriva da pio, che non è il latino _pius,_ sì invece l'onomatopea del verso degli uccellini (soprattutto passeracei e gallinacei) che in italiano suona _pio-pio-pio. _La piva (originariamente una canna che emette suoni esili e delicati) è oggi uno strumento musicale più noto come cornamusa o zampogna.
Dalla piva-canna per associazione sorge il termine, più che altro gergale e ormai del tutto desueto,* pivo *(m)(ragazzetto, ma anche organo sessuale) con un trasferimento dalla sfera musicale a quella sessuale. Da qui *pivello *(dim) per indicare un giovinetto ingenuo, privo di esperienza.

_____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## MOMO2

Notgetinpalojondo said:


> Pibe y piba son palabras más antigüas que Matusalén en España...otra cosa es ¿qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina?.
> 
> Pive, pivello, está registrado en documentos de Lombardía en Italia, también en catalán y en portugués...¿de dónde tomo el español esta palabra? Es un préstamo lumfardista.. ?
> 
> 
> Y llendo más allá y rizando más el rizo...¿si viene de Italia su uso extendido, podrían los hablantes lombardos del siglo XVI haber cogido el léxico de pivello del léxico catalano-aragonés pevet?
> 
> 
> Bueno sea como sea...pibe/piba...es rioplantense por la intensidad de la pronunciación y por su más que frecuente uso...jeje aun cuando no lo fuera por origen geográfico...
> 
> ¿Las vueltas que da al mundo una sola palabra, no creen?


 
Hola. Por favor me explicas ¿por qué escribiste "_antig*ü*as_"? Yo habría escrito "_antig*u*as_" no más.
Pido disculpa por alejarme del hilo y doy las gracias a todos.
Momo


----------



## antonioLR

MOMO2 said:


> Hola. Por favor me explicas ¿por qué escribiste "_antig*ü*as_"? Yo habría escrito "_antig*u*as_" no más.
> Pido disculpa por alejarme del hilo y doy las gracias a todos.
> Momo


 

Lo correcto es como tú lo habrías escrito. La diéresis ( ¨ ) se pone con *gue y gui *cuando se pronuncia la "*u*". Por ejemplo, pirag*ü*ismo pero pirag*u*a. También en cig*ü*eña. Sin embargo, se escribe "g*u*erra" sin diéresis porque en español la "u" en esa palabra no suena. 

Espero que te haya sido útil, Momo2.

Saludos desde Almería


----------

